
AWS or Google cloud platform? - MR_HANDS
I&#x27;d like to find out which service best fits my needs. I am working on a react-native app that will require some back-end processing for actions in the app, sending and receiving messages and keeping track of users and usage etc.<p>I don&#x27;t want to go into a lot of detail, and I am definitely out of my depth as far as either of these two services are concerned.<p>I&#x27;d like to know if anybody has hosted an app on either AWS or google&#x27;s cloud platform and what I need to do to prepare my app and myself for this task.<p>thanks-
======
dakevster
I would suggest using a simpler service like Firebase (by Google) -
[https://firebase.google.com](https://firebase.google.com).

It has a SDK and very good up-to-date examples and documentation. Most of the
nitty gritty of creating a server, APIs and authentication is abstracted away.
The service includes analytics and allows you to create 'cloud function' which
are written in js so you should feel at home there if you're creating a react
app.

This comes from experience of creating a few apps with AWS (no real google
cloud platform experience). For creating new apps mobile/web nowadays I use
Firebase as its much easier to start up.

Slight change of tack perhaps from your original question, but hope that
helps. Good luck!

~~~
MR_HANDS
ok, thanks, i'll look into that. i was reading the documentation for AWS last
night and think i definitely need something simpler.

thanks

------
andymoe
I guess look at cognito on the AWS side and firebase on the GCP side. Both
have pros and cons. At this stage I'd go with whatever is easiest to get
running and meets your needs.

One thing to keep in mind is AWS has been around 5 years longer than anyone
else and that can for sure be felt in breadth and maturity of features.

------
mbaha
Looking at your needs, I'd say the two would be identical.

I'd even advise you to use a "higher-level" service like a PaaS (I find Heroku
great) or even a MBaaS (like Firebase).

